
Conversational surveys that improve retention - samber
https://screeb.app/screeb/discover-screeb-our-conversational-surveys-solution/?from=hn
======
mikaaaaa
The first results of the tests we conducted show that the response rates have
risen from 12% (the industry average for surveys, even lower if the survey is
sent by email) to over 70% with Screeb! Our ecosystem is based of CX tools
(Medallia, Qualtrics), Surveys (Google Forms, Surveymonkey, Typeform). Feel
free to contact me : michael@screeb.app

------
ComplexSpidey
A much needed solution. Would love to know some market proof points(whenever
it comes). Also, who all are the competitors to this?

